# Above head, Side Lights on BC584



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Can anybody give me an idea of how to get the small side lights above Driver/Passenger heads working on my BC584 year 2000 model, I cannot seem to get them to work, they do not seem to be corroded inside, and I do not think there is any power to them, there might perhaps be a dud connector somewhere that I cannot trace, I have been told that it is not an MOT issue, is this right, help please!!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

<Thinking out loud>

Probably something simple 

On my B644 one of the lights you refer to & the running lights on the opposite side were out. This was down to one fuse in the base vehicle fuse box. Have you checked the bulb holders with your multimeter when the lights are on ?

D.


----------



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you Davesport, it turned out to be the snap-on connectors in the engine compartment near to each headlamp, I suppose they get a bit tired, I replaced them with screw connectors and they are working fine, thanks again for your time.
Snowey


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

You're welcome  Glad you're sorted.

D.


----------

